# Detailingworld™ Lite Review- Slick Monkey Slick Suds Shampoo



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to team at Slick Monkey for sending the shampoo on to review sorry it's taken so long to review the shampoo I've been a bit snowed under recently.

*The Product: *










The Shampoo arrived in a good quality bottle, however as this was a sample size no instructions were on the bottle.

*Slick Monkey Say:*
"Slick Monkey's Slick suds maintenance shampoo has a Hi-foaming action at a medium ratio that Dilutes up to 250:1
The clear shampoo which brings a hint of the exotic and that fresh unmistakeable aroma of the coconut to all who smell it. Treat your car to an amazing shampoo while treating your senses to a hint of the tropics."

*The Method:*
As everyone knows how to wash a car I'll keep the method part short.

I added 30ml to my wash bucket and this foamed up really nicely, the shampoo was slick on the car and the suds transferred really well they also lasted the wash really well.










Once the car was dried it came up pretty clean.









*Price:*

This is available in a few sizes:
250ml - £3.15
500ml - £6.00
1L - £9.99
5L - £20.00

The 5ltr version appears to be really good value to money compared to some 500ml shampoos on the market.

*Would I use this again?:*
I would use this shampoo again.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A good, cheap, nice smelling shampoo from Slick Monkey, the 5ltr version price is hard to overlook as it's cheaper than some other 500ml shampoos on the market today.

*Anything I would change?:*
I would consider adding usage instruction on the sample bottles, however this may be easier said than done given space restrictions.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

